
Spanking Is Ineffective and Harmful to Children, Pediatricians Group Says - docdeek
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/05/health/spanking-harmful-study-pediatricians.html
======
pgrote
What about past generations that were spanked? How would they have developed
differently had they not been spanked?

